# Grant Hill's Future



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Grant Hill talks about his future


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This team could dominate the East if by some miracle he could come back and play. 

At least he admits this is his last attempt.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As a Duke and Philly fan i wish nothing but the best for Grant in his comeback.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Mann I hope he comes back. The Magic could rule if he came back healthy. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

you know... what if the magic traded ben wallace and chucky atkins for stackhouse instead of hill, now theres an idea.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Grant is going to be workin for espn this year


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Grant is going to be workin for espn this year



yeah


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

Grant Hill is a great player and a great person - and we all wish he could play again - but his chances of really doing it are slim to none...

Hopefully he will let himself out of his contract in time for the Magic to have enough cap flexibility to take advantage of T-Mac's rise to greatness.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Magic's Hill auditions at ESPN"


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Your not funny ArtestFan, you wish half of the Pacers had his talent before he was injured.


----------



## D-Ray (Oct 10, 2003)

I lived in Michigan for a while when he was with the Pistons, so I can honestly say that I enjoyed watching him play when he was at his peak.

But man...the Magic have really gotten the short end of the stick on that deal. I'm not blaming Grant, but he has the worst luck...


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Does anyone have an update on Hill's situation at all? Haven't been here in the loop for a while and am interested in his progress if there has been any.

Thanks in advance


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> you know... what if the magic traded ben wallace and chucky atkins for stackhouse instead of hill, now theres an idea.


on the other hand.. what if they didn't make any trades..

wallace would've been the big man orlando has been looking for since shaq left..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea the Hill trade hurt Orlando from being great to good

but if Grant didnt come to Orlando, T-Mac would be 3 hours south b/c i doubt he goes to Orlando without Grant


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

ArtestFan, that was funny as hell.


----------

